# "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2019)

*"Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*

was soll der sche** eigentlich ?? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach umrechnung 299,-$ wären dann 271,32 Euro


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

Und was willst du uns jetzt genau mitteilen?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

das gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die steuern niedriger, produkte kosten die hälfte. 

daher die frage; was soll der scheiß?


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

In den USA zahlst allerdings Steuern in jedem Staat einzeln, das wird da nicht aufgeführt auf den Seiten, in Deutschland aber schon, weil unser Steuersatz einheitlich ist und der Versand kostet ja auch.

Kannst ja ne Beschwerde an Amazon schreiben. Hätte den selben Effekt wie hier mit Exkrementen im Forum umherzuwerfen, vermutlich weniger.


----------



## Saguya (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> das gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die steuern niedriger, produkte kosten die hälfte.
> 
> daher die frage; was soll der scheiß?



Wenn du jetzt nach dem € Preis da gehst, dann schau dir einfach mal die Versand an ... 131$ + 299$ = 430$ > 474€


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

versand 
KOREA-USA 
KOREA-EU 
kostet +/- das gleiche 
+steuern ca.  8,75% -10%?

es ergibt immer noch kein sinn. vllt. ist ja jemand hier der mir erklären kann warum mein geld weniger wert hat obwohl es nicht weniger wert hat.


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

Wie kommst du auf 8,75% Steuern?
EUSt sind in D 19% + eventuelle Zollgebühren für Produkte die ausserhalb der EU gekauft werden.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

Einfuhrumsatzsteuersatz 19%
Mehrwertsteuer 19% 
Einkommenssteuer 30%

68% STEUER 

unser staat ist echt gierig. krass


----------



## L4D2K (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

Zu den Preis unterschieden gibts viele Gründe, wie z.B. unterschiedliches Konsumverhalten von Deutschen bzw. Europäern und Amerikanern, 
andere gesetzliche Vorschriften ( z.B. Fernabsatzgesetz) und da amazon.com sich nun mal an den amerikanischen Markt richtet, 
interessiert die der Umrechnungskurs sicher wenig. 
Wenn du da bestellst wirst du ja auch in $ zahlen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> ist ja jemand hier der mir erklären kann warum mein geld weniger wert hat obwohl es nicht weniger wert hat.



Überraschung: Der "Wert" deines Geldes ist in jeder Währung völlig frei vom Markt bestimmt je nachdem was die Mehrzahl der Finanzmarktteilnehmer einer Währung gerade für einen Wert zumisst. Der tatsächliche, physikalisch vorhandene Wert deiner Euros ist genau Null (da keinerlei Deckung in echten Gütern mehr besteht).

Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, warum manche Waren in den USA oder sonstwo billiger sind als hierzulande. Der Hauptgrund dafür warum viele Dinge hier viel teurer sind ist ganz simpel und einfach weil mans hier machen kann und die Masse trotzdem kauft. In Amerika lacht sich der Durchschnittsbürger halbtot wenn du ihm erzählst ein Mittelklassewagen wie ein Golf wäre 50.000$ wert. Deswegen kostet der da nur 20.000. Der Deutsche Autobekloppte zahlt aber die 40.000€ und deswegen kostet er auch so viel.

Bei Elektronik ist der Effekt nicht ganz so dramatisch aber dennoch vorhanden. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagt, Preise richten sich in erster Linie nach Konsumverhalten.


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> Einfuhrumsatzsteuersatz 19%
> Mehrwertsteuer 19%
> Einkommenssteuer 30%
> 
> ...



Interessante Rechnung, nur bezahlst du dass alles nicht auf ein Produkt zusammen.
Gut die Einkommensteuer, da ist übrigens nur ein s in der Mitte, bezahlt man bei keinem Produkt.

Ist der Sinn des Thread jetzt einfach nur das haten des Staates, Amazon oder welche Diskussion willst du hier anregen?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****



JoM79 schrieb:


> I
> Gut die Einkommensteuer, da ist übrigens nur ein s in der Mitte, bezahlt man bei keinem Produkt.


nein, die bezahle ich aber trotzdem, zusätzlich zu der steuer und der anderen steuer und GEZ..


habe nur *.com in *.de geändert, den aufgerufenen preis verglichen und habe mich dann gefragt ob es soweit ist und ich einen schlaganfall habe.. .

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Steelbender (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****



JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessante Rechnung, nur bezahlst du dass alles nicht auf ein Produkt zusammen.
> Gut die Einkommensteuer, da ist übrigens nur ein s in der Mitte, bezahlt man bei keinem Produkt.
> 
> Ist der Sinn des Thread jetzt einfach nur das haten des Staates, Amazon oder welche Diskussion willst du hier anregen?



Das hier sieht eher sehr verdächtig nach ABM aus ^^


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> nein, die bezahle ich aber trotzdem, zusätzlich zu der steuer und der anderen steuer und GEZ..
> 
> 
> habe nur *.com in *.de geändert, den aufgerufenen preis verglichen und habe mich dann gefragt ob es soweit ist und ich einen schlaganfall habe.. .
> ...



Du bezahlst keine EUSt auf Produkte die du innerhalt der EU erwirbst, auch nicht die deutsche MwSt.
Und was hat die GEZ damit zu tun?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

mmmm, da bringst du mich auf eine idee 
geizR Amazon-Preisvergleich fuer ganz Europa | guenstiger Einkaufen und Sparen mit geizR europaweit

GEZ ist in etwa so nötig wie ******* am schuh.. aber gut, das ist ja nur meine meinung.


----------



## kero81 (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

Ist da jmd vll zum ersten Mal Online oder schaut zum ersten Mal über seinen eigenen Horizont und ist erschlagen von der Ach so Grausamen Realität?! Absolut sinnloser Thread, Du bist nicht zufällig verwand mit einem anderen User hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****



kero81 schrieb:


> Du bist nicht zufällig verwand mit einem anderen User hier aus dem Forum?


fand er die steuern zu hoch oder wollte er in einer globalisierten welt fair einkaufen? 
was genau ist dein problem und der anderen 2, die offenbar zu doof sind für eine rationale erklärung?


----------



## kero81 (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

Sind es jetzt die zu hohen Steuern die dich überwältigen oder das Deutschland auf Amazon ge**** wird (sorry, da musste ich echt gut lachen) oder ist es die GEZ oder das hier kaum einer deinen Thread für sinnvoll hält, was dich fertig macht? Ich blicke da nicht mehr so ganz durch. Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch mehr was dir nicht so in den Kram passt...


----------



## INU.ID (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

*Ich verschieb den Thread mal in ein besser passendes Unterforum, mit Monitoren hat es ja nix zu tun. Und den Titel ändere ich auch gleich mit.*


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

mich überwältigen nach wie vor die preise im direkten vergleich mit der ach-so-armen-USA. ob die auch GEZ zahlen?... [/ironie]

bleibt nur die frage wie kommen solche preise in DE zustande und welche möglichkeiten es gibt billiger einzukaufen.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. November 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*

Kannst ja auch hierher ziehen.. da kannst auf Amazon sowas gar nicht erst kaufen weil die nicht hierher versenden  Da wird der Preis dann ganz egal, sondern da musst dort kaufen wo dus bekommst


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Überraschung: Der "Wert" deines Geldes ist in jeder Währung völlig frei vom Markt bestimmt je nachdem was die Mehrzahl der Finanzmarktteilnehmer einer Währung gerade für einen Wert zumisst. Der tatsächliche, physikalisch vorhandene Wert deiner Euros ist genau Null (da keinerlei Deckung in echten Gütern mehr besteht).
> 
> Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, warum manche Waren in den USA oder sonstwo billiger sind als hierzulande. Der Hauptgrund dafür warum viele Dinge hier viel teurer sind ist ganz simpel und einfach weil mans hier machen kann und die Masse trotzdem kauft. In Amerika lacht sich der Durchschnittsbürger halbtot wenn du ihm erzählst ein Mittelklassewagen wie ein Golf wäre 50.000$ wert. Deswegen kostet der da nur 20.000. Der Deutsche Autobekloppte zahlt aber die 40.000€ und deswegen kostet er auch so viel.
> 
> Bei Elektronik ist der Effekt nicht ganz so dramatisch aber dennoch vorhanden. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagt, Preise richten sich in erster Linie nach Konsumverhalten.


Was aber auch daran liegt, dass es keinen freien Markt gibt sondern man das Ganze durch Protektionismus aufrecht erhält. Genau aus solchen Gründen haut man ja bei Importen Steuern und Zölle ohne Ende drauf, darf ja nicht sein, dass der normale Bürger von der Globalisierung profitiert. Der soll den Scheiß im Heimatland kaufen, nicht da wo es am billigsten ist.


----------



## DOcean (27. November 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*

1.
Es hält dich niemand davon ab in den USA zu bestellen, aber dann ist es nich mit 5x mal zurückschicken weil einem der TFT nicht gefällt...

2.
wenn du die USA so toll findest wieso wanderst du nicht einfach dahin aus?


----------



## P2063 (27. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****

Inwiefern ist das Gehalt hier niedriger? Dafür hasst du dort auch keine staatliche Krankenkasse, keine Altersvorsorge, kein Sozialsystem... Wenn man das alles dort privat finanziert bleibt nicht viel zum leben übrig.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> In Amerika lacht sich der Durchschnittsbürger halbtot wenn du ihm erzählst ein Mittelklassewagen wie ein Golf wäre 50.000$ wert. Deswegen kostet der da nur 20.000. Der Deutsche Autobekloppte zahlt aber die 40.000€ und deswegen kostet er auch so viel.



Ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Für die USA (bzw für verschiedene Märkte/Kontinente) produzierte Fahrzeuge haben eine ganz andere Qualität als für EU/Skandinavien produzierte. Das fängt bei der Karosserievergütung an, geht über die Ausstattungsvarianten (in den USA kauft man öfter "direkt vom Hof" wo 100 identische Trucks beim Händler stehen anstatt sich ein individuelles Fahrzeug zu konfigurieren) über Fahrwerksteile (man muss zB eine Bremse nur für einen Stopp aus 120km/h dimensionieren, nicht 200+) bis zu anderen gesetzlichen Vorgaben bezüglich Fußgänger/Unfallschutz.

So bekommst du z.B. dort auch einen Mustang oder Camaro V8 unter 30.000€. Der entspricht aber technisch nicht im geringsten dem EU Modell, das eher mit den Supersport-Varianten samt Magneticride Fahrwerk, Infotainment und weiteren Komfortoptionen vergleichbar ist - so gesehen ist das EU Modell sogar 2000€ günstiger als das Amerikanische bei dem dann noch Fracht, Zoll, Beleuchtungsumbau und ggf Tüvabnahme dazu kommen.

€ was jetzt nicht heißen soll ein Golf wäre 50k wert, das würde ich nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung mit VW (zum Glück nur Firmenwagen) nie ausgeben. Natürlich lässt sich der deutsche gern verarschen, aber beim Preis eines Autos macht das im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern vielleicht 10% aus und keine 50%.



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> welche möglichkeiten es gibt billiger einzukaufen.



bestell halt irgendein elektroschrott bei Wish


----------



## Rage1988 (27. November 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> das gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die steuern niedriger, produkte kosten die hälfte.
> 
> daher die frage; was soll der scheiß?



Was für eine oberflächliche Aussage.
Befasse dich erst einmal näher mit dem Thema, bevor du das denkst.

Und schau dir auch unbedingt mal das Gesundheitssystem näher an, dann weißt du, warum das Gehalt "üppiger" ist


----------



## Krautmausch (28. November 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*

Dass Produkte in irgendeinem Onlineshop in dem einen Markt günstiger als in dem anderen sind, heißt nicht, dass du generell unfair behandelt wirst. Kann auch einfach nur sein, dass der jeweilige Händler seine Preise ewig nicht mehr geupdated hat. Ich glaub kaum, dass es im Bezug auf OPs Monitor eine Anweisung von LG gibt, dass das Teil in Deutschland 430€ zu kosten hat, oder dass irgendwelche bestimmten Steuern dahinter stecken. Hat halt bloß ewig niemand mehr geändert. Gibt sicher auch unzählige Fälle, in dem das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Ich weiß zum Beispiel von High-End-Kopfhörern, dass die eine Marke oder das eine Modell in dem einen Markt überteuert ist und das andere Modell oder die andere Marke in dem anderen Markt überteuert ist.

Übrigens ist es kindisch und lächerlich, seine Lebensqualität daran zu bemessen, wie viel Gehalt man ausgezahlt bekommt und wie billig man Verbraucherspiddel hinterher geschmissen bekommt. Im Gegenzug werden die Amis für Gesundheitsversorgung über den Tisch gezogen, haben absolute miserable Schulbildung, müssen ihre Hochschulbildung selbst bezahlen, müssen mit mehr Gewalt in ihrer Gesellschaft leben, sind vom Autofahren abhängig, ihre Infrastruktur ist am Auseinanderfallen, ihre Nahrungsmittel enthalten nichtmal echten Zucker, aber dafür ein Dutzend aufgrund von Gesundheitsrisiken in der EU verbotene Farbstoffe und Stabilisatoren, und das Wohnen kann auch sehr schnell teuer werden, wenn du nicht in einen Trailer Park oder ein totales Ghetto ziehen willst. Und erstaunlicherweise sind die Amis trotz höherer Gehälter und günstigerer Produkte ständig verschuldet. Kurz gesagt, was für ein überbewertetes Drecksland.


----------



## Krautmausch (28. November 2019)

*AW: DE wird auf AMAZON ge****



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> Einfuhrumsatzsteuersatz 19%
> Mehrwertsteuer 19%
> Einkommenssteuer 30%
> 
> ...



Mathe ist nicht deine Stärke, oder?


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*

Da ich einige Freunde/Geschäftspartner in den USA habe:

Die Einkommensstruktur ist eine völlig andere wie in D. (oder Europa).

Bauingenieure wie ich verdienen selbst bei großen Firmen irgendwas zw. 45.000 und 65.000 $ brutto/Jahr

Nehmen wir den Mittelwert 55.000 $ an.

In diesem Lohnsektor liegt die Einkommenssteuer in den USA bei ca. 15%, verbleiben noch 46.750 €/J.

Da ein Arbeitgeber oder gar der Staat in den USA genau "0" Beitrag zu einer Rentenversicherung oder Krankenversicherung beisteuert oder existiert,
organisieren sich die meisten privaten die über eine "Lebensversicherung als Altersvorsorge".

Für 500.000 $ LV zahlt man im Monat grob 500 $, verbleiben noch 40.750 $.

Die Krankenversicherung für ähnlichen Standard wie die "Gesetzliche" in D. zahlt  eben dieser Ing. für eine angenommene Familie mit 2 Kid monatlich ca. 1500 $.

Verbleiben noch 22.750 $ im Jahr zum "Leben" oder knappe 1900 $/Monat als Ingenieur.

Nicht umsonst haben ca. 80% (!!!!!!) aller Arbeitnehmer aus dem Mittelstand noch einen zweit- oder Drittjob am Laufen.

Die durchschnittliche wöchentliche Stundenbelastung eines angestellten Mittelständlers betrug 2017 ca. 75 h/Woche (!!!!).


Und NATÜRLICH muss der amerikanische Markt auf diese Situation reagieren.

Sprich, relativ viele Artikel des täglichen Lebens sind in der Tat bei Walmart, Target usw. günstiger als bei uns.

Und genau deswegen sind z. B. deutsche Autos in den USA viel, viel billiger als in Europa, weil keine Sau sonst einen VW oder BMW kaufen würde (mit welchem Geld auch?).

Zudem toppt das US-System sich selbst, weil praktisch ALLES auf pump gekauft wird.


Sprich unser Staat ist nicht gierig, sondern ein wenig gerechter, vor allem zu jenen, die nicht soo viel haben.

Kaum zu glauben, bei der täglichen Diskussion über Altersarmut und dgl. gerät völlig aus dem Fokus, dass es uns, global betrachtet, saugut geht...^^


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. November 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*

Wenn man ansonsten keine Probleme, denkt man sich halt welche aus. Der Lacher für die Mittagspause.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. November 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*



compisucher schrieb:


> Da ich einige Freunde/Geschäftspartner in den USA habe:
> 
> Die Einkommensstruktur ist eine völlig andere wie in D. (oder Europa).
> 
> ...



Genau so sieht es nämlich tatsächlich aus.
Aber da die meisten Menschen heutzutage nur noch sehr oberflächlich denken, kommt so eine Meinung heraus, wie beim Thread Ersteller.
Das zieht sich durch alle Themen und wenn man in Social Media soetwas sieht, dann finden sich diese Leute auch immer in Gruppen zusammen, um dann gemeinsam zu hetzen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*



P2063 schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das Gehalt hier niedriger?



Ebend, in den meisten Berechnungen fehlt, dass der Arbeitgeber bei uns die Hälfte zu den Sozialversicherungen dazu zahlt. Wenn man in anderen Ländern unseren Absicherungsstatus haben will, wird das teuer. Und wenn man krank ist, kann das vergessen. 

Stellt Euch einfach mal vor, ihr wäret Amerikaner und bekommt Diabetis. Und Tschüß
USA: Menschen sterben, weil Medikamente zu teuer sind - Politik - SZ.de



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"


- Weil es kein Sozialsystem gibt
- Weil man auf Pump vom Geld Dritter lebt
- Weil kein einzige Euro in Kultur wie Theater oder Oper gesteckt wird
- Weil weite Teile der Bevölkerrung hunger oder versklavt im Knast sitzen
- Weil jeder Pups, wie z,B, ein Studium, Unsummen kostet
- Weil die Umweltstandards tiefer sind
- ....

Und so weiter. Du kannst nicht einzelne Kompponenten unterschiedlicher Syteme vergleichen. Unsere soziale Marktwirtschaft ist etwas anderes als angelsächsischer Turbokapitalismus. Wenn Du das klasse findet, wandere aus. Das ist für übrigens eines der größten Sozialschmarotzereien. Hier kostenlos studieren, dann dreißig Jahre in den USA Geld scheffeln und dann als Rentner wieder sicher in Deutschland leben, oder für das System gezahlt zu haben. Ich würde Studenten, die das kurz nach dem Studium das Land verlassen, sagen wir 5 Jahre lang, Studiengebühren nachträglich abnehmen. Usw.

Fahr einfach mal rüber und schau es Dir an. Oder werde Lichtensteiner
Durchschnittliches Einkommen weltweit


----------



## onlygaming (30. November 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier kostenlos studieren, dann dreißig Jahre in den USA Geld scheffeln und dann als Rentner wieder sicher in Deutschland leben, oder für das System gezahlt zu haben. Ich würde Studenten, die das kurz nach dem Studium das Land verlassen, sagen wir 5 Jahre lang, Studiengebühren nachträglich abnehmen. Usw.



Ja und? Dann komme ich halt nach 30 Jahren als reicher Schnösel wieder. Kann ich doch machen wie ich Lust habe. Und wenn ich mir das Rückkehren nach DE leisten kann weil ich so viel Geld beiseite gelegt habe why not? Ist doch gut für den Staat, beim täglichen Einkauf im Supermarkt drückt der Dude nämlich auch seine 19% ab, GEZ etc.  Einnahmen die der Staat ohne ihn nicht hätte. Ist also besser als das er ganz in den Staaten bleibt. 

Immerhin kann er noch von was leben, anders als die Leute die in die gesetz. Rente vertrauen und dann mit Müh und Not über die Runden kommen.


----------



## P2063 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: "Das Gehalt in den USA ist üppiger, die Steuern niedriger, Produkte kosten die Hälfte - wieso?"*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ja und? Dann komme ich halt nach 30 Jahren als reicher Schnösel wieder. .



Du vergisst an dieser Rechnung, dass wenn du ein mal in den USA gearbeitet hast den Rest deines Lebens dort steuerpflichtig bist. Sofern du überhaupt ein H-1B bekommst.


----------

